# Why did my emperor scorpion die?



## Lizardman905 (Jan 22, 2013)

He was 3in so he was in a medium critter keeper. The temperature was 75f. Dont know what happend. If it was my fault I would like to get another but I dont what to kill it. I had him for 3 months. The humidity was 80 to 85.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 22, 2013)

Nobody can say for sure with that info, but I remember somebody posting a link to a imperator vid on youtube.  They were hunting emps in the wild.  If I'm remembering correctly, the temperatures at least a couple of feet deep in spots where the scorpions were found was much higher than I expected, I think it was around 80 degrees F, and a little more.  Anybody remember that vid?, I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## vespers (Jan 22, 2013)

This one, Galapoheros? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCj9a9JHGc0


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 22, 2013)

Galapoheros said:


> Nobody can say for sure with that info, but I remember somebody posting a link to a imperator vid on youtube.  They were hunting emps in the wild.  If I'm remembering correctly, the temperatures at least a couple of feet deep in spots where the scorpions were found was much higher than I expected, I think it was around 80 degrees F, and a little more.  Anybody remember that vid?, I haven't been able to find it.


What other info do you need?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha, yeah thanks vespers!, I wanted to see that again.  I think of all the work to get those and we can get them here for $15 or less, pretty good deal lol.  Yes that high temp so deep surprised me, low to mid 80'sF, that's a lot warmer than I would have imagined.  imo it really backs up the idea of putting a heat mat on the side of a tank for emps so they can get next to it if they want.  I place the mats below the soil level but never on the bottom.  So lizardman, when an invert dies and you don't know why, sometimes it's practically impossible to know going with general info.  You might have to have a scientist do an autopsy(not practical of course) on it to get more info and even if one was done it might be hard to tell 'why' for sure.  Some other basics though;  did you give it a water source?, did you keep the substrate moist?, was the substrate deep enough for it to burrow in?, did you feed it enough?, are you younger and at home living with parents that might have sprayed insecticide close by?  There's a sticky about how to generally house emps on this site, you could check that out and see if how you kept it fits the info in that sticky.


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it was the heat. Thanks for the help. Moving baby scorp to my green anoles tank.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there stil an anole in there?


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 22, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> Is there stil an anole in there?


Yeah but it should be fine for a month or two


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 22, 2013)

Lizardman905 said:


> Yeah but it should be fine for a month or two


Actually, baby scorps may get eaten, and scorps can also eat lizards.


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> Actually, baby scorps may get eaten, and scorps can also eat lizards.


You got me wrong. What I ment was that I was going to put the scorps tank in the green anoles tank for the heat.

---------- Post added 01-22-2013 at 10:42 PM ----------

Is there any scorpion that can live at 70 f during the day?


----------

